# ظاهرة الطرق المائي ( water hammer )



## Ammarhida (6 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا و رحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد

تحية و تقدير للمشرفين على هذا الملتقى الرائع و الشامل و لجميع الأعضاء الكرام .
لم يتم التطرق في هذا الملتقى لظاهرة الطرق المائي المدمرة لمحطات الضخ و خطوط نقل السوائل .
و عليه اتمنى ممن لديه خلفية عن هذا الموضوع او من لديه كتب بهذا الخصوص المشاركة بها .

و لكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## سمير عويضه (8 يناير 2009)

*samireweida*

الطرق المائي water hammer ​ 

المطرقة المائية water hammer

هي ظاهرة هيدروليكية تحدث في المواسير بكل انواعها ومقاساتها لكنها تكون ظاهرة ومتجلية في الاقطار الكبيرة والضغوط العالية والسرعات العالية

وتحدث المطرقة المائية دائما عند اغلاق المحابس بشكل مفاجئ او اغلاق عمل المضخات بشكل مفاجئ وغير متوقع مما يتولد عنه حدوث موجه شديه خلف المحبس او المضخة تصل سرعتها في مواسير الحديد الي 1000 متر/ث وفي مواسير البلاستيك 300 متر/ث 
هذة الموجة تؤدي لحدوث مشاكل كبيرة خاصة عند المحبس او الطلمبة وعند منطقة وسط الماسورة وعند نهاية الماسورة
فعند المحبس او المضخة يحدث ضغط سالب كبير في المنطقة بعد الغلق مما يمكن ان يودي لحدوث تشوهات في الماسوره وصوت طرقات عالي او تلف في المحابس والمضخات ويحدث على الجانب الاخر ضغط موجب كبير ناتج عن ارتطام التدفق المائي بالمحبس او المضخة بشكل فجائي وسرعة ارتداد عالية جدا كما ذكرنا

الضغط السالب في المنطقة بعد المحبس يؤدي لتغيير وانقلاب في شكل العزوم في الماسوره بشكل فجائي مما يسبب اجهادات طرق على المساسوره شديدة جدا

العوامل التي تؤثر في عملية الطرق :-
-------------------------------------
سرعة موجة الطرق او surgye wave velocity
طول الماسوره بعد المحبس
ثابت الطلمبة او ثابت المحبس وهو يكون معطى مع كتالوج القطعة

العوامل التي تؤثر في سرعة الموجه :-
------------------------------------
معامل مرونة السائل
معامل مرونة الماسورة
قطر الماسورة
سمك الماسورة
كثافة السائل
معامل خاص بطريقق تثبيت الماسوره من الجانبين 
ضاغط الطلمبة(المضخة)
سرعة المياه في الماسورةالتصرف المار بالماسورة
الصور الذاتي لدوران المضخة
عدد لفات المضخة RPM


وعن طريق حساب بعض المعاملات التي تربط بين العوامل السابقة هناك اربع جداول Paramkian curves تمكننا من تحديد الفواقد في الطاقة الكلية للسريان نتيجة غلق المحبس او الطلمبة ويجب ان يكون هذا الفاقد امن والا يتم زيادة سمك الماسورة او تقلي القطر في حدود السرعات والضواغط المسموحة او عمل وصلات خرسانيه في مناطق الطرق الشديدة لتدعيم التثبيت للماسورة

ملحوظة : يمكن التغلب على ظاهرة الطرق المائي في المواسير الكبيره عن طريق :-
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زيادة عدد المحابس مما يقلل طول الماسوره بين كل محبسين 
غلق المحبس ببطئ نسبيا لتجنب سرعات الموجه الكبيرة
ضمان وجود مصدر تيار كهربي احتياطي للطلمبة في حالة انقطاع التيار 
عمل غرف هواء مضغوط او ما يعرف ب Air chamber وهو عبارة عن غرفه لمعادلة الضغط السالب في حالة تكونه وله تصميم خاص بجداول ومعادلات
التاكد من احتمال الماسوره بسمكها ومعامل جسائتها لمقدار الطرق المتوقع

وانتظروا قريبا معادلات التصميم والجداول والرسومات التوضيحية


----------



## uint (8 يناير 2009)

ننتظر فيك ياعويضه


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (8 يناير 2009)

اضافة للكلام دة اهو طريقة للتغلب على الطرق المائي Surge tank ارجو انك تضعية في الاعتبار


----------



## nadom69 (8 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Amir (8 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز .لكن ممكن يكون شرحك بالعربية الفصحى.لانني من العراق وبعض الكلمات لا افهمها
مشكور


----------



## وائل عبده (25 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أمير صبحي (25 فبراير 2009)

الطرق المائي
هو عملية تولد موجة شديدة جدا خلال سريان السوائل خاصة في الانابيب كبيرة الاقطار وهذة الموجة تنقل ضغط موجب عالي جدا امامها وضغط سالب خلفها (ضغط تخلخل)

ينتج ذلك غالبا من احد سببين:-
1-الغلق والفتح المفاجئ للصمامات.
2-الغلق والفتح المفاجئ للمضخات.

نتيجة هذا الفرق الكبير الذي يتولد حول الموجة المتحركة تحدث خلخلة وهزة شديدة جدا في النظام الهيدروليكي ككل مما يسبب
1-فقد عالي لل head
2-تلف في أجزاء النظام وخاصة الدعامت النهائية والتي تمتص صدر الموجة.

يتم معالجة ذلك غالبا باستخدام ال (surge tanks) 
وفكرتها بصورة مبسطة انه خزان فرعي بة نفس السائل النظام يتم فية صعود السائل من امام صدر الموجة الموجب الضغط لتقليلة ويتم منة تفريغ هذا السائل بعد الموجة (ضغط سالب) لزيادتة وبالتالي يتممعادلة الموجات المسببة للطرق المائي.


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (25 فبراير 2009)

ظاهرة الطرق المائى ظاهرة خطيرة تحدث فى حالة إيقاف أو تشغيل المضخات أو فى حالة غلق أو فتح محبس فجائيا. وهى تنتج عن التغير السريع فى سرعة السريان مما يترتب عليه توليد موجة من الضغط فيتغير الضغط داخل الانبوب موجيا بالزيادة والنقصان مما يستلزم حماية الخطوط من هذه الظاهرة التى قد تسبب كسرا أو تشوه فى الخطوط أو حدوث تسرب . كما أنها قد تؤدى إلى خسائر فادحة فى أماكن تثبيت الخطوط و عنابر المضخات . ولمنع حدوث هذه الظاهرة لا بد أن تتوافر البيانات الدقيقة عن المضخات وخطوط الانابيب عند بداية التصميم لوضع الحلول وطرق الحماية المناسبة .


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 فبراير 2009)

[FONT=&quot]WATER HAMMER rise. If water were incompressible, and the pipe rigid, the whole mass of moving water would have to stop instantaneously, and we would find out what happens when an irresistible force meets an immovable pipe[/FONT]


----------



## اسامة القاسى (25 فبراير 2009)

so we should do surge tank


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (26 فبراير 2009)

شيء راءع تفاعل اكثر من رااائع معلومات قيمه


----------



## uint (12 أبريل 2009)

هل أحد يدلني على كم تكون فيمة الضغط عند أعلى نقطة


----------



## احمد غازى احمد (28 يونيو 2009)

كيفية تصميم ال surge tanks


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام
لكم محاولة ارجو من الله ان تكون مفيدة


http://www.4shared.com/file/114693790/e60a1390/_2__waterhammer.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/114693750/4abf5c9c/waterhammer.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/114321996/88e3f386/waterhammer.html
http://www.dft-valves.com/what_is_water_hammer.html
http://www.water-hammer.com
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37117.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## عثمان عزيز (28 يونيو 2009)

attached a file about water hammer or transient flow the reason of water hammer is 1- valve closure. 2- pump failure. 3-pump startup. 4- air in line. 
to overcome the water hammer mainly used 1- surge tanks. 2- air combination valves. 3- pressure relief valves
if any point not clear please let me know and I will explain it


----------



## diaa sobhy (28 يونيو 2009)

واليكم القوانين c وهي سرعة الموجه


----------



## diaa sobhy (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير انا كده مطمن
:12:


----------



## Hydra (3 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام
لكم كتاب
Waterhammer Analysis: J. Parmakian
http://www.ebookee.com/Waterhammer-Analysis-J-Parmakian_275268.html
Water Hammer in Pipe-Line Systems
http://www.ebookee.com/Water-Hammer-in-Pipe-Line-Systems_253246.html



وفقكم الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير ، معلومات ممتازة ،
ومفيدة،،
وارفق هذا الملف عله يضيف شيئا.​


----------



## dr.usama (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع و أقترح من كان لديه free software للحماية ضد المطرقة المائية ان يرفعه للجميع


----------



## النجم مصر (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (9 يوليو 2009)

dr.usama قال:


> شكرا لكل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع و أقترح من كان لديه free software للحماية ضد المطرقة المائية ان يرفعه للجميع


 
السلام
لك الرابط التالي للفائدة
http://www.ingdz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=39561
وفقكم الله


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

شكر خاص جدا الى الاخوه سمير عويضه و امير صبحى على اضافتهم الرائعه
*Water hammer* (or, more generally, *fluid hammer*) is a pressure surge or wave resulting when a fluid (or, in some conditions, a gas) in motion is forced to stop or change direction suddenly (momentum change). Water hammer commonly occurs when a valve is closed suddenly at an end of a pipeline system, and a pressure wave propagates in the pipe.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_hammer


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## husam anbar (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزي والى الامام وبارك الله فيكم وفي اداره المنتدى


----------



## elnopy (21 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة شرح وتوضيح كافيان وجزي اللة خيرا كل من ساهم في اضافة اي معلومة لهذا الموضوع ولكن .
هناك نظام للتحكم في هذة الظاهرة الخطيرة وهو تركيب عدد 2 محبس (واحد محبس هواء واخرلا اتذكراسمة


----------



## mecheng_1988 (21 يوليو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك 
شكراً علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ahmed taye3 (21 يوليو 2009)

v v v v goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## raoufhadi (23 أغسطس 2009)

*libya.....sirte*

_thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks_


----------



## raoufhadi (23 أغسطس 2009)

special thanks for you Engineer
ramadan kreeeeeem !!!!!!!!!!!! 
happy ramadam for your family


----------



## ليث الشمري (24 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك كل ماهو جديد ومفيد*


----------



## علي ميكانيك (24 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر وطلب*

مشكوووووووووووور استاذ عويضه مشكوووووور استاذ صبحي 
لكن ارجو من الاخ عويضه ان يتكلم بالفصحى لان بعض الكلمات لم افهمها


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh halousa (29 أغسطس 2009)

انا شاكر جدا لكل من ضاف معلومه هنا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (30 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله الشحماني (13 فبراير 2010)

اخواني- اخواتي
ان اهم سبب للمطرقة المائية -- هو هناك قدرة مسلطة على السوائل بسبب:
- مقاومة الاحتكاك للموائع في المواسير وفي الافقال والعكوس والملحقات الاخرى
- القوة المسلطة على المائع والمتمثلة باداء المضخة وتصميمها لدفع كتلة المائع الى مسافة معينة
- الضغط الجوي من الطرف الاخر للمنظومة وتاثيره السلبي على اداء المضخة
- الضغط الموجب المؤثر على المنظومة بسب عمود الماء ان وجد( h)
كل هذه الاسباب هي المسؤولة عن حدوث ظاهرة المطرقة المائية -- اضافة الى عوامل اخرى تسبب سرعة حدوثها كسرعة المائع وحجم الماسورة وكمية الضخ.
مع كامل احترامي وتقديري لكم
اخوكم 
مهندس
عبدالله


----------



## bnmmnb11 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الإفادة ونرجو توضيح شكل الصمام المعالج لهذه الظاهرة


----------



## دهاين (22 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## walid ragab (2 أغسطس 2010)

وللتغلب على الطرق المائى لابد من وجود (محبس عدم رجوع ) او (رداخ )او (سكسبلف )


----------



## walid ragab (2 أغسطس 2010)

محبس عدم رجوع على خط الطرد مباشره


----------



## hayderjasim (8 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز واتمنى ان احصل على عنوان كتاب بالعربي خاص بهذا الغرض كمصدر


----------



## hayderjasim (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا استاذ عثمتن واتمنى ان تساعدني بكتب اخرى


----------



## hayderjasim (8 أغسطس 2010)

اسف استاذ عثمان حدث خطأ في اسمك


----------



## hayderjasim (8 أغسطس 2010)

لمن يطلب التحليل الرياضي والتوضيح اليكم هذا الرابط 
http://www.plastomatic.com/water-hammer.html اعيد كتابته لانه افادني كثيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووور:75:


----------



## محمد أبوالسعود (2 يناير 2011)

الطرق المائي ظاهره هامه جدا جدا يجب الاهتمام بها


----------



## خالد سيد علي ناجي (6 يناير 2011)

*سلام عليكم 
شكرا للمجهودات الرائعة وإلى الأمام دائما
انا كنت عايز ابحاث عربي عن transitional phase of fluid 
وبحث عربي شامل عن الwater hammer 
وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## Futur Eng (7 يناير 2011)

جبتلكم تقرير عن المطرقة المائية وان شاء الله يفيدكم
للتحميل من هنا


----------



## uint (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الإضافات


----------



## م.محمود أبوالعنين (20 يناير 2011)

هل السرعة النوعية للطلمبة تؤثر فى ظاهرة المطرقة المائية


----------



## م.محمود أبوالعنين (20 يناير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة فى اختيار قدرة الموتور لادارة طلمبة تصرف 330لتر/ث عند رافع 33متر؟


----------



## عمراياد (20 يناير 2011)

Water hammer is a very loud banging, knocking or hammering noise in the pipes that occurs when the flow is suddenly turned _off_. It is caused by a pressure or shock wave that travels faster than the speed of sound through the pipes, brought on by a sudden stop in the velocity of the water, or a change in the direction. It's also been described as a 
rumbling, shaking vibration in the pipes​You might hear water hammer when the clothes washer stops filling, the sprinkler system shuts off or shifts to another zone, when the dishwasher changes wash cycles, or when a faucet is turned off suddenly. It exerts very great instantaneous pressures that can reach excesses of 1000 psi and over time can potentially damage the system by weakening joints and valves causing leaks or even ruptures in the pipes.



http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-water-hammer.htm​ 



:19:Good Luck


​


----------



## سعيد الشايب (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareemkader (5 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكى على تلك المعلومات الهامة


----------



## Don Helmy (15 يناير 2012)

جايلي في الامتحان بكره ان شاء الله  ... ادعولي ...


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (3 أبريل 2012)

عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

Thank you very much for the information, I use to have it in my first apartement


----------



## احمدعليوة (1 سبتمبر 2014)

thanks for this information


----------

